# Energy RC 10



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Hello all,

Just wondering if I can get some opinions about the Energy RC-10. I just bought a pair for $299 shipped (NEW), because I'm in need of a decent set of stand-mount/bookshelf speakers for both music and HT. I decided to take a leap of faith and pull the trigger. I have a Dennon 2307ci to power them (stated 100W x 7 @ 4 Ohms. 8 Ohm bridged stable on the front L & R. 

First time I've just said Fu($ it and just done it. Would love too hear any opinions etc.....Thanks.

-Ben


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

hey i still haven't received the kickpanels, and it's been awhile. you haven't responded to any of my pm


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

lame


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

jasondplacetobe said:


> lame


Yes, you are; 26 more posts to go. Look out classifieds!


----------

